Ask HN: Is there an “open source” version of zapier? - sharemywin
======
bradyo
There are a few listed at
[https://alternativeto.net/software/zapier/?license=opensourc...](https://alternativeto.net/software/zapier/?license=opensource).
Huggin has a big community.

